# Venison Neck Roasts Recipe/ Brine or not



## azbohunter (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a large venison neck roast that is thawing and I really want to smoke. Looking for help and do I brine or rub only? Have done a lot of searches without finding what I was looking for.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 1, 2018)

Venison neck roast, this would be a first for me. However, I have done venison before, and I'm just thinking rubbing it.
Wish I could be more help, good luck


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 1, 2018)

I read a post somewhere a couple days ago where someone had done one with Lipton Onion soup mix as a rub, and then smoked it a few hours,  had it a pan and added some liquid, wrapped it and back in a few hours then pulled it. Can't find it for the life of me :(


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 1, 2018)

No brine.  Onion soup mix... yes. I have a recipe for the crock pot.  If interested pm me.


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 1, 2018)

I am doing the smoker but wouldn't mind seeing your recipe for crock pot.


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 1, 2018)

I decided I am going to try this recipe and see what happens. Neck should work as well as a shoulder I would think. I will smoke it a few hours first and then do the recipe.  I will post the results and some pictures hopefully!

https://www.realtree.com/timber-2-table/smoked-venison-shoulder-barbacoa-recipe


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 2, 2018)

Found the recipe I was looking for, right under my nose in Wild Game section by Wrestler75

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/venison-neck-roast-to-die-for.271153/#post-1782180


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 3, 2018)

I have my venison neck roast in the smoker, actually be there for several hours now. I will do a post in 
*Wild Game* section with pictures when it is done.


----------

